# Roland Dantes.



## arnisador (Mar 15, 2009)

http://www.fmatalk.com/showthread.php?t=5953

The death of Modern Arnis expert and Filipino actor Roland Dantes has been reported.


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 15, 2009)

.
:asian:


----------



## hapkenkido (Mar 15, 2009)

. .......


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 15, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 15, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Mar 15, 2009)

.


----------



## Dieter (Mar 16, 2009)

.


----------



## buguhan (Mar 16, 2009)

.


----------



## bobquinn (Mar 16, 2009)

An awesome man and truly a master,not only of the arts but of life. I am blessed to have known such a man and will miss him greatly.

Bob Quinn


----------



## Brian Johns (Mar 16, 2009)

.
:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 16, 2009)

.


----------



## MJS (Mar 16, 2009)

.


----------



## chris arena (Mar 16, 2009)

I only met Mr Dantes twice, but he left me feeling that I knew him as an old friend. He was truly an ambassador of the art.

Rest in peace Roland!

Chris Arena


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 17, 2009)

chris arena said:


> I only met Mr Dantes twice, but he left me feeling that I knew him as an old friend. He was truly an ambassador of the art.
> 
> Rest in peace Roland!
> 
> Chris Arena


Same here. I first met Guro Roland inLas Vegas. We were crossing paths and only had a couple of hours in the airport to meet and talk. They went far to fast. He treated me like younger brother. We met again in 2006 in the Philippines. Again, too short of a time.

A couple of things I always remember when I think of Guro Roland are GM Remy always spoke of him and you could tell they were close. Guro Roland and I emailed a good bit and he was always supportive of my endeavors in arnis.

Rest in peace, my friend.

love,
Dan Anderson


----------



## bobquinn (Mar 17, 2009)

GM Dantes was a class act. As many have said once you have met him you instantly become his brother! 

Bob Q


----------



## Dieter (Mar 18, 2009)

A great man is dead!
The death of GM Roland Dantes is a great loss for the FMA world, the Modern Arnis world and for all of us, his friends.

To honor him, here is a obituary about him from our  point of view in english:
http://www.modernarnis.de/english/frameset.html

and in german
http://www.modernarnis.de/deutsch/frameset.html

Also, as a tribute to him, I have published his appearance at the 2nd FMA Festival in Dortmund/Germany in 2004 on Youtube.





Rest in Peace my friend.
You will be missed!


Dieter Knüttel


----------



## arnisador (Mar 18, 2009)

*Former bodybuilder and actor Roland Dantes dies*



> Internationally-renowned martial arts action star and former bodybuilder Roland Dantes died of heart failure Monday night.
> 
> 
> Before his heart ailment, Dantes was suffering from gout last last week, which caused a swollen right foot.
> ...


----------



## Brian Jones (Mar 18, 2009)

.


----------



## bobquinn (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you GM Dieter, I was crushed on the news. I only want to remember listening to the history lessons he gave me. Jimmy and I bunked with GM Dantes and Prof Soteca in PI and had many hours to talk and learn.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 26, 2009)

A tribute video
[yt]qEUx4QrsyWI[/yt]


----------



## bobquinn (Apr 9, 2009)

Recently there has been some talk of Bram Frank and GM Dantes. Please keep an open mind as to the origan of the contents.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 16, 2009)

It's been handled and is now a moot point.

Dan


----------

